# Bolorute - welche Länge?



## Mario2104 (5. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich werde mir bald diese Bolo Rute kaufen:
*Browning Xitan Ultra Bolo*

Ich weiß aber noch nicht in welcher Länge? 7m oder 8m?
Hier der Link: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...en/browning-xitan-ultra-bolo-ruten/detail.jsf

Ich tendiere zu der 8m Variante. Ich habe aber nur die Befürchtung dass sie mir zu lang wird bzw. ich komme nicht damit zu Recht.

Was meint ihr? Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit Boloruten?

Ciao Mario


----------



## NickAdams (5. April 2011)

*AW: Bolorute - welche Länge?*

Wenn dir 7 Meter nicht zu lang sind, warum sollten es dann 8 sein?

So long,

Nick


----------



## Mario2104 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Bolorute - welche Länge?*

Na ja... Ich denke je länger desto besser.... bzw. mit einer längeren Rute habe ich mehr Einsatzmöglichkeiten und mehr Spielraum.

Ich wollte einfache eine fachkundige Meinung dazu. Wie lang soll eine gute Bolorute sein?

Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Bolorute - welche Länge?*

ich habe mir kürzlich die AsterX von A-domäne-Nur zu empfehlen. Besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bekommste nicht!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Bolorute - welche Länge?*

Obwohl ich selbst (noch) keine Bolorute besitze, werd ich jetzt trotzdem ein bisschen Klug*******n:

|znaika: Man sollte eine Bolorute nie in der längsten Ausführung kaufen, da dann das Material ausgereitzt ist.
Wenn Du also ein 8m Modell willst, kauf eines, von dem auch eines in 9m Länge angeboten wird.

Sonst bist Du mit der 7m Variante wohl besser dran.

So stand das wenigstens in einem anderen Thread (wer mehr wissen will, der darf die Forensuche selbst bemühen. Bin jetzt dazu zu faul).
Der, von dem der Hinweis stammt, schien aber Ahnung zu haben und es hört sich auch sehr logschisch an.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Bolorute - welche Länge?*

Japp. Das war ich mal.

Hat sich auch nix dran geändert.:m

Die AsterX von A. . . domaene ist auf jeden Fall ein Geheimtipp(fast schon nicht mehr) und steht der Xitan ultra nicht nach.


----------



## -FishHunter- (7. April 2011)

*AW: Bolorute - welche Länge?*

ich habe mir eine 5m shimano venegance gekauft die ist nicht zu weich , also kein wabbelstock ! der preis ist 79euro !
wg 4-20g 

ich benutze sie für die ufferangelei auf brassen , schleien und karpfen !
man kann sie aber auch zum forellenangel sehr gut nehmen oder zum barschangeln mit wurm oder 5cm köderfisch ^^


----------



## Mario2104 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Bolorute - welche Länge?*

Ich habe gestern diese Bolo gekauft:
*Tubertini Level 4000 PR Perfection 7m
**Morgen probiere ich sie gleich aus *


----------



## -FishHunter- (8. April 2011)

*AW: Bolorute - welche Länge?*

die wollte ich auch erst kaufen ^^ habe die bei ebay gesehen ^^ habe dann aber doch beim händler die shimano venegance bestellt !


----------



## shadmaster (8. April 2011)

*AW: Bolorute - welche Länge?*

Hallo,

was möchtest du denn Max anlegen , also wenn wirklich was vernüntiges haben möchtest was auch richtig gut steht und kein Schwabbelteil ist dann schau dir mal die COLMIC BOLOS an . Die Formula Serie ist einfach Hammer diese Fische ich selber in 3 Klassen kosten aber auch einiges . Zur zeit kannst du sie aber günstig um die 220-250€ bekommen das sie dieses Jahr als´Auslaufmodell verkauft werden. Haben aber vorher über 300€ gekostet. 

Bei Shimano habe ich noch nie eine gute Bolo gesehen alle viel zu weich . Es kommt aber auch darauf an wo du damit fischen möchtest .


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2011)

*AW: Bolorute - welche Länge?*



shadmaster schrieb:


> Bei Shimano habe ich noch nie eine gute Bolo gesehen alle viel zu weich . /QUOTE]
> 
> Nimm mal eine Speedmaster TE7 GT inne Hand.:m
> 
> Fast schon eine leichte Stellfischrute.


----------



## -FishHunter- (8. April 2011)

*AW: Bolorute - welche Länge?*

also ich kann nur sagen das die shimano sehr gut ist ist auch erst dieses jahr auf den markt gekommen ! 

es it 100%kein WABBELSTOCK mit 4-20g wg !!!


----------

